# ISO recipes with fresh rice noodles



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2014)

I can Google too but I'd prefer some tried and true ideas. *No peanuts*  please.

I found some fresh rice noodles at Trader Joe's and wonder what to do with them?


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2014)

Pour boiling chicken stock over them and let sit for a quick lunch.


----------



## mmyap (Jul 18, 2014)

Add some shredded chicken, ginger, soy sauce and cilantro to Addies chicken stock and you have something similar to a hawaiian dish called Chicken Long Rice.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 18, 2014)

Pho, all day, every day.

A sturdy broth, thin sliced beef, a soft boiled egg, cilantro, basil, mint, chili sauce, garlic, ginger, fresh squeezed lime. An awesome one bowl meal.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 18, 2014)

Love pho, although I've never made it at home. Here's one recipe: http://www.steamykitchen.com/3136-crock-pot-pho.html I've made lots of her recipes and bought her first book; she's very reliable, imo. 

I've also used rice noodles in lo mein. I'll type up my recipe if you want.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 18, 2014)

Drunken Noodles is another of my favorite rice noodle dishes. Give it a google, it's pretty straight forward, and DLISH!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2014)

How about Dragon Lady noodles?


----------



## mmyap (Jul 18, 2014)

TATTRAT said:


> Drunken Noodles is another of my favorite rice noodle dishes. Give it a google, it's pretty straight forward, and DLISH!


 
I found it.  Sounds great!  I'm totally having this for dinner.  I'm so in the mood for Asian food now.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks to each of you for the ideas..now I need to choose. They all sound wonderful, I love noodles!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd walk a mile for noodles...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll join ya in that walk, princess.  I love noodles.  
Wow...there are some delicious sounding dishes here, now I'm having a craving...


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 20, 2014)

Dragon Lady's Sesame Noodles.....I need to walk a mile or four after devouring them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> Dragon Lady's Sesame Noodles.....I need to walk a mile or four after devouring them.



Actually, they're on my menu for the week.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 20, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Actually, they're on my menu for the week.




They'll be accompanying me to an upcoming pig roast/potluck.


----------

